# Galaxy Nexus (VZW) still worth getting?



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I can upgrade to the Nexus (VZW) for $99 and keep unlimited data...but would I be better off getting the S3 or RAZR HD? I'd prefer Jellybean, but I'm sure the other two will get it soon enough...but then again the Nexus is guaranteed the next few iterations of Android through developer support, and its specs aren't too far behind (only the processor and camera really) so I'm leaning towards the Nexus. Any advice?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Nexus all the way.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I would do it as well


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Had an s3 for a week, traded it in for this nexus. Will never have a non nexus device again. Get it! Great price, great phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcarrion78 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got mine on Amazon a month ago for a penny. Not one regret. I hear they are free on Amazon now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

The S2 still does not have ICS working correctly

This is not a SIG line


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be happy with either one, but I don't care much for kernels. It helps that the VZW SGS3 already has roms available.

Battery life on the SGS3 blows the GN away too. My only gripe with the SGS3? Touchwiz.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Depends. If you live in an area that has strong signal than I say Nexus all the way.

Problem is that I live in an area with poor reception and my Nexus suffers badly from this. My brother has a Maxx and has no signal problems and I tested out an SGS3 and that wasn't as good as the maxx but still better than my GNex.

Even with the weak signal I am still keeping my Gnex, but I do have an upgrade on another line I am tempted to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Seeing as what VZW has done with the SGSII I would say the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

mcarrion78 said:


> I got mine on Amazon a month ago for a penny. Not one regret. I hear they are free on Amazon now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


But Amazon might not have the keep unlimited data "loophole."


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the loophole besides paying retail which you aren't doing since you said its only going to cost you $99

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I heard there was a new ics update coming out with new radios  
Yes I said ics. Suppose to fix the signal drop etc.. will see doh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

Have they fully unlocked the bootloader on the vzw on the S3??? Don't think so, nexus all the way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not clowning on Motorola hardware. They are some good phones. For people who are happy with straight stock big red issue they couldn't Go wrong with a nexus, s3, or razor. For someone like me that stock doesn't cut it... I'd go back to a fascinate b4 taking a razor over a gnex


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> What's the loophole besides paying retail which you aren't doing since you said its only going to cost you $99
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


On Verizon when you upgrade online it lets you keep unlimited data.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The newest and best hardware specs usually only last 6 months and maybe even less. Having the newest and best software for many Years to come is priceless. I say do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smiths860 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here in Alabama it does not let you upgrade online and keep unlimited data. I had my brother, who lives in Arizona, check his and of was the same. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zero neck (Jul 3, 2011)

buy one used off contract and save your upgrade for the next nexus.

sell your kids if you have to


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The galaxy nexus is still the best android phone (vzw gs3 has locked bootloader = doorstop) BUY IT!!!!


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just dont get the moto. Trust me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Nexus is still the best deal out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, in terms of a really reliable device (having signal, plenty of battery, etc) there are definitely other good contenders. If you just need a telephone then I wouldn't necessarily say that it is better than the others (but it holds its own).

However, if you want the funnest device that is out now (IMO), that you know you can keep for two years without getting tired of it, then absolutely go with the gnex. If I had an upgrade right now I wouldn't even use it. If you like to tinker, def go with the g. nex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dustrho (Jul 24, 2012)

Recently purchased the Nexus from Amazon Wireless for a penny, and this is an upgrade from my previous T-Mobile G2. TMO is such a horrible company, and it's a miracle I was a customer with them for as long as I was. So far I'm very content with Verizon and the service they provide, but I'm even more excited about this Nexus. It's a beast, and for having been around a while I believe it's a fantastic phone. No regrets in my purchase whatsoever.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My brother is upgrading today and between the S3 and the Nexus I told him to get the Nexus... I would.

Part of it is that I hate that home button but for the Nexus the dev community is frikkin' schweet.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dustrho said:


> Recently purchased the Nexus from Amazon Wireless for a penny, and this is an upgrade from my previous T-Mobile G2. TMO is such a horrible company, and it's a miracle I was a customer with them for as long as I was. So far I'm very content with Verizon and the service they provide, but I'm even more excited about this Nexus. It's a beast, and for having been around a while I believe it's a fantastic phone. No regrets in my purchase whatsoever.


That's funny since a loud minority of Verizon customers were screaming they were going to Tmobile after dropping unlimited data more or less in the future (who knows how many actually did). Grass is always greener on the other side I suppose.

Only other phone I would get is another Nexus. Screw playing rooting roulette, especially with Verizon as phones that should be easily unlockable end up not being quite so much (the S3).


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

Software > hardware.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends on your needs. Personally, a locked bootloader doesn't matter that much to me as long as I can still have root. Dealt with it for a year and a half with my Droid X. I don't do much kernal flashing, tweaking, etc, mostly just theming and UI enhancements which can be accomplished with just root. I'm very much looking forward to the RAZR HD and will probably sell my Nexus for it. However, I would say I'm in the minority here with the comments I just made.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I will never own another non Nexus phone. End of story.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

nexus- it's a Google device. alway will have more support.


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

do it.. GNEX all the way..


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

Played with the s3 it's nice and all but flipped it made some money...still lovin the gnex =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm buying one on Thursday for my wife's upgrade. I still think its the best option you can get right now.

Its a solid phone with no OEM crap added. Just works.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> Well I can upgrade to the Nexus (VZW) for $99 and keep unlimited data...but would I be better off getting the S3 or RAZR HD? I'd prefer Jellybean, but I'm sure the other two will get it soon enough...but then again the Nexus is guaranteed the next few iterations of Android through developer support, and its specs aren't too far behind (only the processor and camera really) so I'm leaning towards the Nexus. Any advice?


How are you keeping unlimited? Did store tell you that or ???


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, after reading this thread and seeing all the Nexus love there are going to be a lot of unhappy people when VZW doesn't get the next Nexus, including myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> How are you keeping unlimited? Did store tell you that or ???


As someone already stated there's a loophole where if you upgrade online you can supposedly keep unlimited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Man, after reading this thread and seeing all the Nexus love there are going to be a lot of unhappy people when VZW doesn't get the next Nexus, including myself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yep. I don't know what I'm going to do...


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yep. I don't know what I'm going to do...


Same here. My unlimited data and reliable network aren't worth switching carriers.

I really wish Google would start selling CDMA devices directly like they do GSM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

The nexus is so much better than any other phone hands down. The galaxy s3 is so cheesy with touchwiz and it feels so cheep. I was literally bending one the other day. Locked boot loader are you kidding what trash these days. I've had a RAZR a rezound and a nexus. Nexus blows them all out of the water. Plus devolpment for this phone is insane. Have you used jelly bean? That's it for me. Jelly bean is so sick. I have a nexus 7 and nexus q on order. I won't ever buy another non nexus device. Its got mad swagger in the Dev community 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## crimsonshadow774 (Oct 16, 2011)

Its definitely worth 99 bucks. Even if I upgrade, I'm keeping this bad boy for future updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in California, tried to upgrade online but would lose unlimited... B.S.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

aldeghij said:


> I'm in California, tried to upgrade online but would lose unlimited... B.S.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/20/verizon-still-letting-upgrades-keep-unlimited-data/#more-76781

It was working for a hell of a lot of people, including me.


----------

